# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Total number of Michelin stars by city in Europe

## Maciamo

Using ViaMichelin, I have made a list of a selection of European cities and counted the number of starred restaurants and total stars. I limited the radius of suburbs to 20 km for big cities and 10 km for small cities and towns.

As you will notice, the highest concentration of stars is the Rhine-Meuse-Rhône corridor, from the Benelux to the French Riviera via the Frano-German and Franco-Swiss borders. If you add also North Italy, this gives you an area corresponding roughly to the old kingdom of Lotharingia.



*Paris* : *82* starred restaurants for a total of *118* stars.*London* : *55* starred restaurants for a total of *66* stars.*Lyon* : *17* starred restaurants for a total of *24* stars.*Sorrento/Amalfi* : *16* starred restaurants for a total of *22* stars.*Brussels* : *18* starred restaurants for a total of *21* stars.*Barcelona* : *18* starred restaurants for a total of *20* stars.*Köln* : *13* starred restaurants for a total of *18* stars.*Luxembourg* : *13* starred restaurants for a total of *16* stars.*Berlin* : *13* starred restaurants for a total of *16* stars.*Milano, Roma* : *11* starred restaurants for a total of *15* stars.*Madrid* : *9* starred restaurants for a total of *15* stars.*San Sebastian* : *8* starred restaurants for a total of *15* stars.*Bruges* : *8* starred restaurants for a total of *14* stars.*München* : *11* starred restaurants for a total of *13* stars.*Cannes/Antibes* : *10* starred restaurants for a total of *13* stars.*Knokke-Heist/Blankenberg* : *9* starred restaurants for a total of *12* stars.*Bordeaux, Copenhagen* : *10* starred restaurants for a total of *11* stars.*Amsterdam, Genève, Hamburg* : *9* starred restaurants for a total of *11* stars.*Zürich* : *8* starred restaurants for a total of *11* stars.*Lago di Garda, Stuttgart* : *10* starred restaurants for a total of *10* stars.*Frankfurt* : *9* starred restaurants for a total of *10* stars.*Montreux* : *8* starred restaurants for a total of *10* stars.*Alba, Colmar, Nice* : *8* starred restaurants for a total of *9* stars.*Mannheim/Heidelberg, Rotterdam* : *7* starred restaurants for a total of *9* stars.*Haarlem* : *6* starred restaurants for a total of *9* stars.*Antwerp, Düsseldorf* : *7* starred restaurants for a total of *8* stars.*Bergamo, Stockholm* : *6* starred restaurants for a total of *8* stars.*Monaco* : *5* starred restaurants for a total of *8* stars.*Bilbao, Torino* : *6* starred restaurants for a total of *7* stars.*Lübeck, Modena, Toulouse* : *5* starred restaurants for a total of *7* stars.*Avignon, Biarritz, Salzburg, Strasbourg, Valencia* : *6* starred restaurants for a total of *6* stars.*Annecy, Basel, Dublin, Maastricht, Reims* : *5* starred restaurants for a total of *6* stars.*Viareggio/Forte dei Marmi*  : *6* starred restaurants for a total of *6* stars.*Helsinki* : *5* starred restaurants for a total of *6* stars.*Firenze* : *4* starred restaurants for a total of *6* stars.*Lausanne* : *3* starred restaurants for a total of *6* stars.*Carcassonne, Edinburgh, Lille, The Hague* : *5* starred restaurants for a total of *5* stars.*Athens, Baden-Baden, Lorient, Namur, Taormina, Vienna* : *4* starred restaurants for a total of *5* stars.*Marseille, Saarbrücken, Valence* : *3* starred restaurants for a total of *5* stars.*Bern, Clermont-Ferrand, Dijon, Napoli, Oslo, Tours, Utrecht* : *4* starred restaurants for a total of *4* stars.*Essen, Hasselt* : *3* starred restaurants for a total of *4* stars.*Padova* : *2* starred restaurants for a total of *4* stars.
*Aachen, Birmingham, Rennes, Savona* : *3* starred restaurants for a total of *3* stars.*Leipzig, Montpellier, Nantes, Nîmes, Verona* : *2* starred restaurants for a total of *3* stars.*Agen, Aix-en-Provence, Angers, Bologna, Bonn, Budapest, Caen, Dresden, Genoa, Ghent, Glasgow, Groningen, Liège, Lisboa, Lugano, Mainz, Palma de Mallorca, Parma, Pau, Seville, Trento, Venezia* : *2* starred restaurants for a total of *2* stars.*Augsburg, Grenoble, La Rochelle, Nottingham, Nürnberg, Rouen* : *1* starred restaurant for a total of *2* star.*Amiens, Bari, Bastia, Bremen, Bristol, Charleroi, Cordoba, Ferrara, Freiburg, Hannover, Leon, Liverpool, Metz, Mons, Nancy, Palermo, Perpignan, Perugia, Pescara, Piacenza, Potsdam, Prague, Regensburg, Salamanca , Santander, Udine, Vigo, Zaragoza* : *1* starred restaurant for a total of *1* star.


No star for Braunschweig, Göttingen, Chemnitz, Erfurt, Halle, Magdeburg, Würzburg, Ulm, Bratislava, Ljubljana, Trieste, Pisa, Siena, Taranto, Siracusa, Cagliari, Valetta, Granada, Valladolid, Burgos, Toledo, Belfast, Leeds, Leicester, Manchester, Newcastle, York...

----------


## Maciamo

I have made a table with the top 25 European cities by total number of stars. It's easier to visualise.

----------


## Maciamo

I would like to make a similar ranking with the Gault-Millau rating. As they give a score on 20, the easiest way would be to translate the three top scores (17, 18, 19 as they never give 20/20) as one star, two stars and thee stars.

----------


## Maciamo

I have now compiled the ranking based on Gault & Millau toques. Not all countries are listed because Gault-Millau (Gayot in English-speaking countries) doesn't have guides for such countries as Spain, Portugal, Scandinavia or Slavic countries. I also couldn't obtain the data for Italy (but I will get it eventually and modify the ranking accordingly).

The top 5 cities are the same for Gault & Millau and Michelin : Paris, London, Lyon, Brussels - except that Vienna came to replace Sorento-Amalfi. After that, there is a bit of change in the order because big cities with a lot of restaurants are given more weight using the more extensive Gault & Millau rating system. This benefited mostly Vienna and Antwerp, which weren't in Michelin's top 25 and are now in 3rd and 7th position. Overall most cities are listed in both rankings though, which means there is really something consistent in the overall quality of food in these cities as opposed to others.

----------

